# Wedding-Trailer 5D Mark III mixed H.264 & Magic Lantern RAW



## STFNX (Sep 28, 2013)

Another Wedding Film. Please give it a look and tell me what ya think, thanks a lot 

Some of the scenes (mostly the sharper ones) are filmed using the Magic Lantern RAW-Hack

https://vimeo.com/75135208

All work did by myself. no helping hands 

2x Canon 5D Mark III, Canon 60D
Tokina 11-16mm 2,8, Samyang 14mm 2,8, Sigma 35mm 1,4, Canon 85mm 1,2, Canon 24-70 2,8, Canon 70-200mm 2,8 IS, Canon 100mm 2,8
Glidecam 2000, Edelkrone Sliderplus

http://www.gtzk.de
https://www.facebook.com/StefanGatzkePhotographer


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 1, 2013)

Very nice job! But I think it's a bit long to be called a "trailer." I mean if the trailer is 7:00 how long is the actual video going to be? 

What was your workflow with the RAW stuff? Raw2DNG to Camera RAW to TIFF to QT7 to Prores? That's usually what I do but I wasn't sure if there had been anymore advances in terms of workflow, haven't heard much about it recently.


----------



## STFNX (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey, thanks, 

yes I actually find a short documentary of the complete day my main interest, the couple gets only the raw material and this trailer )an d some Photos). I don't have too much interest in animated pigeons and menus on a DVD or so ;D so this get's a bit longer than a typical trailer.

My RAW process is similar to yours, exept I export to JPGs and add them to QT7 and then PRORES. Not really satisfying, but the results are outstanding


----------



## luciolepri (Oct 1, 2013)

Why, after converting to TIFF/JPG, you convert again? I just import the stills directly into the editing software...


----------



## STFNX (Oct 2, 2013)

luciolepri said:


> Why, after converting to TIFF/JPG, you convert again? I just import the stills directly into the editing software...



Howto in FCPX? I'm not using Premiere..


----------



## luciolepri (Oct 2, 2013)

FCPX can't handle TIFF or JPG??? Last time I worked with FC was a long time ago, but as I recall it could import stills... am I wrong?


----------



## STFNX (Oct 2, 2013)

I can import stills, but I wasn't able to import them as a sequence...


----------



## luciolepri (Oct 2, 2013)

Mmh... I'm quite sure there is a "nesting" function.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey, just saw the trailer and I'd say a VERY solid effort!!
Enjoyable to watch and I think you captured the event well with a good story.

I'm curious, with shooting RAW, you have such a wide range of room with which to work as far as color grading goes...how did you come to go with the grade you ended up with? Rather than ultra or hyper realistic, it seems you used a soft and mellow color palate...to me, reminicent of some of the chemical treatments used for 70's type shots maybe...?

Anyway, caught me as different and was wanting your thought processes when doing your color grading.

About my only constructive criticism I'd offer is that I thought perhaps you used a bit much of the extreme shallow depth of field, and the constant racking of focus back and forth.

Don't get me wrong, I am a huge fan of it, and well, lets face it, if you're shooting low ambient light and you can't really put up video lights, you're gonna have to use fast glass and wide open apertures, but I find that you have to try to mix it just right...static shots or constant focus shots, not racking in and out of every shot in succession.

It is a criticism I'm giving myself (and will have to on my next video that I shot for a Bridal Pub crawl...on fast glass in dark bars and venues)...so, it is something on my mind lately and I'm having to watch it myself.

Also, on a couple of the outdoor shots, when you have the bride and groom together, panning by them on the bridge....I think you might have gone for a bit more depth of field to make sure both of their faces were in sharp focus.

Last thing...and I'm about to face this one myself. For post processing...like in the dancing reception scenes..I see a bit of noise there. Did you use any type of noise filter yet? I'm buying the Neat Video noise cleaner....I have been using FCPX, and it works there, but I'm about to switch and learn Premier so, I'm gonna buy the Premier one, but it works amazingly well...you might wanna look into it.

Alright, I lied, that wasn't the last thing.

I'm still hesitant to put ML on my 5D3 due to the alpha state of the software, and that you have to set a bootflag that you cannot turn off at this point....but I am wanting to go that way when I can.

I've been reading a lot about the workflow of taking the RAW through RAWdmg...and pretty much putting it straight through to Davinci Resolve Lite (free), which you can use to set up the footage, and then, use proxy footage to roundtrip it with FCPX or Premier. I'd want to go that route and save some time and not have to turn into TIFF or jpg, etc.

And Resolve is a MONSTER free software out there, for color grading. I'm still trying to learn it, but the tools you have there at your disposal give you so much ability to do interesting grades.

What did you do your color correction/grading in? Did you do it in FCPX or an external application.

Anyway..again, enjoyed the video and hope my suggestions/criticisms are taken as being constructive in nature, and believe me...I'm still learning a LOT myself, so take it with a grain of salt.


Keep up the good work!!

cayenne


----------



## ablearcher (Oct 2, 2013)

I donno much about video production, but I loved the style of this short documentary. Emotions of the day are well captured. Great work!


----------



## STFNX (Oct 5, 2013)

ablearcher said:


> I donno much about video production, but I loved the style of this short documentary. Emotions of the day are well captured. Great work!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## STFNX (Oct 5, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Hey, just saw the trailer and I'd say a VERY solid effort!!
> Enjoyable to watch and I think you captured the event well with a good story.
> 
> I'm curious, with shooting RAW, you have such a wide range of room with which to work as far as color grading goes...how did you come to go with the grade you ended up with? Rather than ultra or hyper realistic, it seems you used a soft and mellow color palate...to me, reminicent of some of the chemical treatments used for 70's type shots maybe...?
> ...



Hey cayenne,

thanks for the kind words. I get these things right, as criticism is appropriate, cause I know everything is far from perfect. So, shots are mostly better if there is enough time to set camera and DoF correctly... but some of the scenes are resulting from only one possible shot, so they are not that good. Still learning each time too 

Colorgrading was done in After Effects, and yes, because the footage is so different, from nice to &%$*  I decided to give all a touch of "vanillaroid".

I hesitate to set the bootflag on my 2nd Mark III too, because it is still in warranty...

I will give Neat Video a look!


----------



## nda (Oct 5, 2013)

great job :'(


----------



## nda (Oct 5, 2013)

btw, i also enjoyed your>Let's Get Lost In Summer - Backlight - with your dog - video<, even though i'm a cat person.

keep doing what your doing


----------



## STFNX (Oct 6, 2013)

nda said:


> btw, i also enjoyed your>Let's Get Lost In Summer - Backlight - with your dog - video<, even though i'm a cat person.
> 
> keep doing what your doing



Thanks a lot!


----------



## VanWeddings (Oct 6, 2013)

good stuff. one thing really jumped out at me though.

I know that you are trying to do some shots in 60fps for slow mo and on a canon you are pretty much forced into 720p, but the h.264 720p has just horrible quality, and it looks extra bad alongside raw. the biggest shock was the cut from the nice raw wide shots outside to the super blurry glidecam shot of the entire family standing.

that's my biggest gripe but otherwise a very solid piece!


----------



## STFNX (Oct 7, 2013)

VanWeddings said:


> good stuff. one thing really jumped out at me though.
> 
> I know that you are trying to do some shots in 60fps for slow mo and on a canon you are pretty much forced into 720p, but the h.264 720p has just horrible quality, and it looks extra bad alongside raw. the biggest shock was the cut from the nice raw wide shots outside to the super blurry glidecam shot of the entire family standing.
> 
> that's my biggest gripe but otherwise a very solid piece!



Thanks too. Yes, I do know that issue. The 720p-mode is really soft... plus in this scene there was only time for on shot, so focus is not accurate too. I filmed a concert at saturday with RAW-Mode in 1920x1080 25 fps and some slomotions in 1902x818 with 48fps, but CF-Cards are running out of space so quickly...


----------



## syder (Oct 7, 2013)

STFNX said:


> Hey, thanks,
> 
> yes I actually find a short documentary of the complete day my main interest, the couple gets only the raw material and this trailer )an d some Photos). I don't have too much interest in animated pigeons and menus on a DVD or so ;D so this get's a bit longer than a typical trailer.
> 
> My RAW process is similar to yours, exept I export to JPGs and add them to QT7 and then PRORES. Not really satisfying, but the results are outstanding



Good work on the wedding video 

Playing with MLRAW, my workflow recently has been

RAW - rawmagic or cinidng - import into Resolve and grade - export from Resolve as Prores or DNxHD - NLE (Avid/Premiere)

It's much better than having to use AEX or similar - pretty close to the BMCC workflow... It's still a lot slower than going straight into an NLE, but if time (and storage) aren't issues it isn't a massive quality of life issue.

You could then go back from Avid into Resolve - on a bigger project (rather than just testing workflows and IQ) I wouldn't want to grade every shot before cutting (although you could chuck out anything unusable from resolve - the new edit functions in resolve 10 look vaguely interesting).


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 7, 2013)

Excellent video.

Let me say that I don't shoot video at all, and I don't shoot weddings. I haven't been to one I think since my last and only one,23 years ago, so I thought I would check it out. 

I read the comments and mine are not as sophisticated.

Overall, I like how the video shows the timeline- obviously a long day compressed nicely into 7 min.
In the beginning going to the church, I wished the camera was in portrait, or zoomed out so the top of the church could be seen.
In the church, the couple talking was a bit hard to understand (granted I have hearing problems), so maybe you need to get a wireless mic for them
My favorite part was directly after the wedding of the couple outside. Really captured the feeling with the looks in the eyes, the gentle kisses, the veil flowing etc. I liked the part on the bridge. Interestingly, I didn't know where you were going when you moved into the bride and groom and then through them, but it was really cool.
The only minor thing was that at times, it seemed that transitions were too frequent or too fast.
That is my uneducated criticism, of great work. Hope it helps, not hurts.

sek


----------



## lucuias (Jan 24, 2014)

This is simply jaw dropping impressive!!!!!


----------

